# Holster recommendations for Beretta 92X Compact /no-rail



## Soldier_FEX (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey guys. I hope someone on this forum can help me. I recently ordered the Beretta 92X Compact with no rail with the idea of home defense and eventually carrying it. I’ve been trying to find any iwb holsters for it but I can’t seem to find any! Does anybody know if the ones for the 92fs Compact will fit? Any good recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I ended up using a soft Houston 2 clip iwb. The gun sat too low in it so I took and extra steel spring holster clip and put it on the holster from the bottom. I was able to get the height and cant to an acceptable point after a few adjustments. It's comfortable and It also works great for standard 92 compacts. They don't last forever, but for $20..


----------



## Soldier_FEX (Jun 14, 2020)

Usafammo3 said:


> I ended up using a soft Houston 2 clip iwb. The gun sat too low in it so I took and extra steel spring holster clip and put it on the holster from the bottom. I was able to get the height and cant to an acceptable point after a few adjustments. It's comfortable and It also works great for standard 92 compacts. They don't last forever, but for $20..


Thanks for your recommendation! I am trying to find one made out of kydex and with a claw.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Message concealment express. I like their kydex. Even if they don't have one specifically for the x(they should by now, or soon), they only real difference is that its thinner than the standard. So if You get one with adjustable retention and tighten it all the way, you should be good. You may Have to dremmel a little plastic off or remove the rubber retention washer but I'm sure it would be easy. Have you thought about a hybrid? Hidden hybrid makes good ones. Beretta makes a great one that fits all 92s. Just message b4 you buy to check fit.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I think *the Vedder LightTuck* will work


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Interesting they have adopted a Vertec style frame. Hadn't seen that before. Very tempted by the M92a3.


----------

